# Looking for a R35 GTR



## Jimmy Jansen (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a Nissan R35 GTR between year - 2009 - 2011 
Price between 30k - 40k 
Colour Black/grey/Blue/white or any other colours.

Im from the netherlands and my name is Jimmy and i had a dream to have a R35 gtr since 2009.

Let me know what you guys have to offer.

PS. Stock gtr is more then welcome.

Jimmy


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

Dont forget that if you buy cars from the UK and bring them to NL you have to pay import taxes and BTW. So add on about 30% on top of anything youre interested in there. BPM will also still be a thing for an R35, dependent on how old it is. Unless you get a really good deal on one from the UK your best bet is to buy one already in EU


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Also RHD?


----------



## Jimmy Jansen (Mar 22, 2021)

tonigmr2 said:


> Also RHD?


Yes RHD


----------



## Jimmy Jansen (Mar 22, 2021)

R34 Rob said:


> Dont forget that if you buy cars from the UK and bring them to NL you have to pay import taxes and BTW. So add on about 30% on top of anything youre interested in there. BPM will also still be a thing for an R35, dependent on how old it is. Unless you get a really good deal on one from the UK your best bet is to buy one already in EU


Yes i know this, ye but you wont find one for less then 40k in EU unless you find a good research which i did but dont really find the websites..


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

The cheapest one ive seen advertised in the UK recently was 29k GBP, so 33k EUR. Add 30% and you're on 44k. You will have to then register the car in NL and because its a newer car from outside the EU will have to be done at Lelystad, which costs EUR 1000. So for a 29k gbp car in the UK you are already on 45k EUR plus a bit of BPM still to be paid.

Ive brought some cars into NL pre brexit and it was a breeze, drive to the local RDW and pay 150 for the inspection, send off the BPM form and you could go and get your plates. Its a bit more dramatic now unfortunately.

Good luck with the search, you can easily find something within your budget!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Decent gtr’s will be nearer £35k, you can buy a cheap one and put it right, but then your in a worse financial position


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

I bought mine from Germany and import it Netherlands my self. Good luck on your search.


----------

